
Swift is an Uber competitor built by ex-Uber drivers - bootload
http://www.dailydot.com/debug/swift-uber-lyft-driver-app/
======
bootload
_" Abdoul Diallo has been driving with Uber for three years, and he's been
protesting the company for most of that time.... We do all the work, we cover
all the expenses...Why not build our own? ... Diallo, who had a master's
degree in computer science, and some of his partners with experience in design
and programming ..."_

Ha, don't piss-off your ^highly educated^ workforce. Anyone use their service?

